# Glass airlocks



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 5, 2005)

I am tempted to buy a dozen glass airlocks, they look so nice, I'd have
to give some away to my friends, anyone ever use them, are they a pain
or do they work OK?


----------



## RAMROD (Apr 7, 2005)

E-bay?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 7, 2005)

I love ebay!!


----------



## RAMROD (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok guess I'll have to go look!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 24, 2005)

Well, I was making an ebay delivery yesterday and stopped by the brew shop and he had one glass airlock and it was only $8 a bargain by any means....so here it is at home on my blueberry wine.








it makes a really cool noise when it burps.


----------



## RAMROD (Apr 24, 2005)

Looksreal cool also!


----------



## Hippie (Apr 24, 2005)

Very cool looking. Did it not come with a cap?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 24, 2005)

that's how it came, I filled it with campden water.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 25, 2005)

I was talking to a fellow wine maker here at work and told him about my glass airlock and he said how are you going to clean it??


That's a good question!!


----------



## rgecaprock (May 17, 2005)

I think the glass airlocks are interesting too. It would be neat to make them so that they produce different sounds when they are bubbling. My carboys are in the bedroom and I love going to sleep



to the soothing sound of my airlock. It's right up there with frogs and crickets. 


Ramona


----------



## Berrywine (May 17, 2005)

a good soak in some powerful stuff oughta work if ya don't let it get grungy.my 2¢


berry


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been watching them for months on ebay. I just Don't wanna spend that much money. I wish I could order 1/2 dozen. Anyone wanna split?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 25, 2008)

I might. What are they going for? I could Paypal you the money.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 25, 2008)

AAASTINKIE said:


> I was talking to a fellow wine maker here at work and told him about my glass airlock and he said how are you going to clean it??
> 
> 
> That's a good question!!



You probably came up with a solution for this already, but pipe cleaners might work well.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 13, 2008)

I got 12 of the hand blown Ebay glass airlocks. These air locks were hand blown. (no two alike) I am happy with them. They work well and the shape of the ailock will hold mywine indexcard. One thing to keep in mind is that the glass starts off as a glass tube. When you heat and expand the glass for the bubble it thins the glass. So you need to hold the stem when removeing from the bung. 


P.S. You can tell that I am a closet wine maker. Some day I hope to come out of the closet.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2008)

Those look pretty darn cool. Do they have a a different glug glug sound?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 13, 2008)

They do. It is almost a rocket sound then a pop. ( not very loud ) I had one on my primary during peak fermemtaion. When it bubbles the liquid travels 3/4 ths. the way up the tube. I thought that it would dry up quick but at the end of the week I could not tell any differance in the level of liquid. They would be the same as any other airlock when bulk aging.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 14, 2008)

What do you have in your airlocks Rocky Top?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2008)

UV Blue Raspberry Vodka?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 14, 2008)

MMMMMMmmmmmm. Ultra Violate Blue Raspberry AAAAhhhh




For bulk agingI usethe K-meta sterilizer (2 oz per gal) then mix 1/2 with water in a 16 oz bottle and add blue food coloring.(If air is pulled back threwthe S airlock It would be sterilized.)I use Vodka with red food coloring in the primary. (If it ends up in the wine it will not hurt the fermentation) The color not only identifies the liquid it makes it easier to see in a glance.


----------

